# Will my corys eat my platy fry?



## oodles (Jan 2, 2011)

I have been searching the internet and I've been getting so many conflicting answers, so I thought I would ask you this question. 

I have a fry tank and I was thinking about putting in two cory cats to assist in eating the residual food. Would the cory's eat the fry? I usually keep my breeding grass on the bottom of the tank. My existing fry are 20 days old and I know they're too big to fit in a corys mouth, but I'm wondering about the new born babies. I guess I can keep them in the breeder for a week or two, but I'm so afraid that I'm going to accidentally tip the breeder over when I remove the lid to feed them. My other fish are so sneaky that if I don't keep the lid on, I'm sure they will jump in and eat my babies. :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Mine have never shown any interest in livebearer fry


----------

